# Cold smoking pork butt and brisket



## tinyrv (Jan 9, 2011)

I was at BBQ in Waimea on the big Island Hawaii, great food by the way I was able to ask the pit master some questions and he mentioned that he cold smoked his pork butt and brisket for a few hours before starting the heat. I would like to give it a try just wanted to see what you all think?

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2011)

What about the 40-140-4 rule. It sounds dangerous to me. You need to explain how he did it. I wouldn't eat anything like that. He must have left something out, or was BSing you.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not to sure about that. Like Al I'm worried about the 4 hour rule. I really can't say for sure but I'm sure Bbally or Pops or someone else alot more qualified will show up before too long.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm with those guys.  I'd be worried about the 140 in 4 rule.


----------



## pignit (Jan 11, 2011)

There wouldn't be anything for me to worry about because I wouldn't do it or eat it. There is no way I would eat pork that was cold smoked for 1, 2 or 3+ hours.... unless it was kept below 40 degrees during the process. If meat isn't cured.... you can't cold smoke it. They do a lot of things in other places that I wouldn't do. I don't think my stomach would be up to it. You may do it, eat it and survive but your putting anyone else that eats it at risk too. There are valid reasons... even if designed for the masses.... for the 40 to 140 in 4 hours or less rule. I would suggest staying within known guidelines for food safety especially when you feed it to others.


----------



## meateater (Jan 11, 2011)

I wouldn't do it especially thinking that most of there hogs are wild.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2011)

The only way that could work is if they had a referigerated smoker with some kind of smoke generator. Otherwise I like the others would have to do a pass


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 12, 2011)

I work with a guy from Hawaii and he mentioned a similar smoking method as well. He said his family would do strips of hanging pork in a smoke house, then apply smoke via a fire pit with a tube going into the smoke house for a couple of hours. Then toss it in the fridge, and when you wanted to eat it you would cut off a couple of slices and fry them up in a pan.

Apperantly it is a fairly common practice over there, but I am not familiar with all the details.


----------

